# Alpha Kanal animieren?



## Flosen (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich, ein relativer After Effects (5.5) Neuling, bin gerade dabei eine animierte Bauchbinde zu erstellen (Grafik im Photoshop, animiert im After Effects). Das hat auch bisher super funktioniert, aber wenn es an den Alpha Kanal geht, steh ich vor folgendem Problem.
Dieser soll naemlich abgestuft sein, sprich es soll graue- (etwas durchsichtige) wie auch weisse (Deckkraft 100%) Bereiche geben, die sich veraendern (also weiss bzw. grau werden und auch bewegen).
Wie erstellt man den so was am geschicktesten?


----------



## gernegut (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,

schau dir in AFX mal das PlugIn 'Displacement Map' an.

Schönen ersten Mai.

Gruß


----------



## Flosen (1. Mai 2004)

Wo findet man denn dieses Plug in?


----------



## gernegut (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Menü 'Effekt -> Verzerren -> Ersetzen'.

bye


----------



## Flosen (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,

bei mir gibts den Untermenüpunkt "Ersetzen" nicht, oder meinst du "Versetzen"?


----------



## Chrisu (3. Mai 2004)

Oder schau mal im Handbuch unter "Bewegten Masken" nach. Das funktioniert auch alles ohne PlugIns und findest du in deiner Zeitleiste in der "Switch/Modi" Spalte.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## Flosen (3. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Tip,

aber könntest du das noch etwas genauer erklaeren?
Werd daraus irgendwie nicht schlau. :-(


----------



## Chrisu (4. Mai 2004)

OK, hier etwas genauer:
als erstes erstellst du deine Bauchbinde - hast du ja schon und legst diese in deiner Komposition in eine Ebene.
Als nächstes erstells du in einer neuen Komposition deine bewegte Maske. Das ist einfach eine Animation die einfach nur Schwarz-Weiß mit entsprechenden Grauabstufungen ist. Wie deine Animation aussieht, ist ganz deinem Geschmack überlassen - einfach mal ein paar Effekte ausprobieren und du wirst schon etwas finden.
Im nächsten Schritt fügst du diese Animation jetzt in deine erste Komposition ein. Wichtig dabei ist jetzt, dass die Maske über der Bauchbindenebene liegt - ansonsten funktioniert es nicht. Anschließend wechselst du in der Spalte Switches/Modi auf Modi. Dort kannst du normalerweise festlegen wie Ebenen sich zu verhalten haben, also ähnlich wie bei Photoshop mit addieren, multiplizieren usw. Und in deiner Ebene mit der Bauchbinde ist rechts daneben noch eine DropDown-Box. Dort wählst du jetzt Luma Matte aus und dein Werk ist vollendet.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir jetzt weiter.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## Flosen (4. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

